# Silent Base 800 - Optimale Lüfteranordnung



## blue_focus (18. August 2016)

*Silent Base 800 - Optimale Lüfteranordnung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin derzeit am tüffteln wie ich mein Case optimal und leise halbwegs kühl halten kann.  Ich habe auch schon relativ viel rumprobiert. Aber so wirklich glücklich bin ich noch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Foto ins offene Case. Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal für das schlampige CM. Bin da einfach unbegabt und wurscht was ich mache - schöner wirds nicht 

Derzeit habe ich: 
2x NF-A14 PWM an der Front
1x NF-F12 PWM unten
1x NF-F12 PWM oben/hinten
1x NF-S12A PWM hinten

Folgendes hab ich beim Case noch gemodded. 

Oben:
Da das ja eigentlich Einbauplätze für Radis sind, habe ich den oben/vorne Platz + den zusätzlichen Löchern mit Gaffatape dicht gemacht. Der NF-F12 kann einen hohen Druck aufbauen und ist so gezwungen die Luft wirklich durch die Schlitze im oberen Deckel ins Freie raus zu drücken und verquirrlt nicht die heiße Luft wieder im ganzen Gehäuse . Das geht auch erstaunlich gut.

Front:
Ich habe mal mit diversen selbstgebastelten Luftführungen versucht die GraKa Kühlung etwas zu optimieren. Denn was auffällt, der GraKa Kühler bläst Richtung Frontlüfter heiße Luft, und der Frontlüfter presst diese wieder zurück... irgendwie kann das nicht optimal sein. Aber die Luftführungen machens nicht wirklich besser bis jetzt - eher schlechter. Also wieder raus damit.


Ich habe jetzt kein ernsthaftes Temperaturproblem. Die CPU bleibt beim h.264 coding, da ich sie im UV meistens ohne Turbostufen betreibe zumeist unter 60°C

Bei der GraKa sieht es leider anders aus. Da kann ich machen was ich will. wenn die auf 100% Auslastung@stock läuft bin immer so zwischen 75-80° und dann wird hald laut

Was mir auch auffällt. Es macht sogut wie keinen Unterschied ob ich die Lüfter mit bis zu 700rpm (Silentprofil über Mainboard) oder Vollgas laufen lasse. Das sind vielleicht 2-3° Differenz.

Habt ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge? Ich hab auch schon kurz über eine Custom-WaKü nachgedacht. Da ich aber nicht so der bis Anschlag Übertakter bin scheint mir der Kosten/Nutzenfaktor eher bescheiden zu sein.

Meine Komponenten findet ihr im Profil oder in der Sig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. August 2016)

*AW: Silent Base 800 - Optimale Lüfteranordnung*

Deine Gehäusebelüftung ist perfekt, dass zeigt der Versuch mit 700U/min zu 12V.
Also liegt es an der Grafikkarte selber. Spannung runter, Frequenz runter, Lüfterdrehzahl
runter, dann bleibt es leiser.


----------



## Shutterfly (18. August 2016)

*AW: Silent Base 800 - Optimale Lüfteranordnung*

Das wichtigste hast du bereits schon festgestellt: Im Detail machen viele Konfigurationen gar keinen Unterschied.

Die Grafikkarte wirst du wohl auch nur mit einer WaKü leise bekommen, da sie einfach keinen auf Lautstärke getrimmten Lüfter hat und dazu noch übertaktet ist. Meine ZOTAC hat z.B. einen viel dominanteren Kühler und drei Lüfter. Hier ist der Hersteller ganz anderes dran gegangen. Damit wirst du leider leben müssen.

Ansonsten ist bei den Lüftern eigentlich fast egal was du tust. 2 vorne rein, einer hinten raus reicht eigentlich, ggf. 2 raus. Alles darüber ist ohne wirklichen Effekt. 

Du kannst hier einen Test mit diversen Konfigurationen und dem Effekt sehen: Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse

Nicht so umfangreich aber hier aus dem Forum könnte ich dir das anbieten: [Test] Optimale Position der Gehäuselüfter


----------



## blue_focus (18. August 2016)

*AW: Silent Base 800 - Optimale Lüfteranordnung*

Ok, ist schon mal gut zu wissen 

Dann werd ich wohl doch mal über einen Aftermarket Kühler nachdenken müssen. Hat das schon mal jemand bei der MSI 6G gemacht? Nicht das ich nen Morpheus oder ähnliches kaufe und dann passen die Bohrungen nicht 

EDIT:

@Shutterfly: Vielen Dank schonmal, die Links sind sehr interessant.


----------



## Adi1 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Silent Base 800 - Optimale Lüfteranordnung*

Das kommt jetzt darauf an, mit welchen Drehzahlen die Lüfter laufen

Auf den Bodenlüfter würde ich aber verzichten


----------



## blue_focus (18. August 2016)

*AW: Silent Base 800 - Optimale Lüfteranordnung*

@Adi,

also derzeit lasse ich die Gehäuse Lüfter über das Mainboard gesteuert und in FanXpert3 angepasst im Silent Modus laufen. Schneller laufen lassen bringt ja wie oben geschrieben herzlich wenig. Da sind diese im Idle eigentlich nicht zu hören und laufen je nach Lüfter zw. 300 -500rpm. Allerdings wenn die Graka aufdreht wirds laut (original Lüfterkurve vom GPU-BIOS). Klar könnte ich jetzt die Lüfter der Graka manuell runterregeln, aber dann würde die ja noch heißer werden als 80°. Ab 83° wird dann schon arg gethrottled. Ich versteh nich wie andere das schaffen, dass die nicht wärmer als 65° wird unter Luft.  

Nach den Artikeln die Shutterfly verlinkt hat könnte es noch was bringen, wenn ich den Boden Lüfter nach nach oben/vorne siedle.


----------



## Adi1 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Silent Base 800 - Optimale Lüfteranordnung*

Mit 300-500 RPM wirst du auch nix gescheites erreichen 

Da solltest du die Drehzahlen schon mal auf 800 erhöhen


----------

